# Bad oil leak



## dubumb (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi,
I am new to the forums. I currently own an e34 (92 525i) and I have been having problems concerning the oil and antifreeze.

I have always had a bit of an oil leak. I baught this product designed to help fix minor oil leaks (the product says it helps by reconditioning the gaskets...) and after using the product the leak was down to a minimum, maybe like 3 drops every night. WELL, we got some snwo down here recently and ever since it got cold my oil leak has gotten VERY bad. After checking I concluded that the oil only leaks serverly when the car is running. The leak is bad, im talking like 5 drips per second. I went under my car and the oil seems like it is coming from above the oilpan, I cannot tell very well, but it is dripping down the driver's side of the oil pan.

I also have a sporadic antifreeze leak. Everyonce and awhile i will go outside and there will be a pool of antifreeze on the ground. I just got a new radiator last month so i have no idea where this leak is coming from since it is so sporadic. I am more worried about this oil leak, though.

If anyone could help diagnose this oil leak I would be VERY appreciative. I thought at first that it was the oil pan gasket, but if it was, wouldnt it leak while the car was off also?

Thank you so much for any replies, and sorry for the long post!


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Sounds like the oil has to be pressurized by a running motor to force your leak. Therefore, I would look at things like oil filter housings and any other oil fittings/line that are on your motor. Have you pulled off all the plastic covers while you are trying to find the leak?
JB


----------



## dubumb (Feb 1, 2004)

DSPTurtle said:


> Sounds like the oil has to be pressurized by a running motor to force your leak. Therefore, I would look at things like oil filter housings and any other oil fittings/line that are on your motor. Have you pulled off all the plastic covers while you are trying to find the leak?
> JB


Thank you for your reply. I will have to examine the oil filter housing. What could be wrong with it? Would it need to be torqued down more? I am not used to cars with oil filter housings, I'm more accustomed to ones that you just screw the filter in  . Also, how do I go about removing the plastic cover? I will see what i can do today... What are some other areas that I should definatly examine? What other kind of fittings and lines does the oil pass through?

Also, is it possible that the problematic area could be the head gasket? I am hoping not since they are costly 

Thanks again


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

I would start by cleaning up the engine bay. Don't spray it clean, instead use a rag and some orange-type cleaner. That way any drips/oozing will be more visible. As a bonus, it looks good.

So, step #1, find the problem. Step #2, post your results and folks can give some more ideas.


Cheers,
Bill


----------



## dubumb (Feb 1, 2004)

BillP said:


> I would start by cleaning up the engine bay. Don't spray it clean, instead use a rag and some orange-type cleaner. That way any drips/oozing will be more visible. As a bonus, it looks good.
> 
> So, step #1, find the problem. Step #2, post your results and folks can give some more ideas.
> 
> ...


I checked everything out. Couldnt fdind the problem... It looked like it was coming out from the base of the filter housing at first, so i cleaned that up and ran the car a bit and--no oil. So i put it up on ramps and after finally getting it up (had to break the ice so my back tires would stop spinning) the oil stopped leaking!  So i took it off the ramps and let it run to see if it would leak when the car is not tilted... no leak!

What is above the oilpan on the drivers side? And what are the chances it is a headgasket or vavle cover gasket? This is very frusterating.

thanks.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

When you cleaned the base of the oil filter housing, did you push any schmootz into where it may have been leaking from? When you were cleaning it, did you tighten any of the bolts, or push on the housing to seat it better? These cars just thrive on TLC. She will keep making you look for the leak until you finally have every bit of her cleaned up. My front main seal was leaking and after i cleaned everything up and had the seal CPO'd, she started leaking from the rear main seal. My technician thinks I am a complete wacko.
JB


----------



## dubumb (Feb 1, 2004)

What is CPO'd? And what's the main seals look like... My father sed that he is hoping that it is none of the main seals... Are the costly?

Thanks.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

CPO is a warranty you can get when buying a used Bimmer from a Dealer (certified pre-owned). The main seals are on the front and the rear of the crankshaft. The part is relatively cheap... the hours of labor are relatively large. 
JB


----------



## ISU-ConE (Sep 19, 2005)

You can always try going to a good family owned garage. They can add a special die to your oil. They will then ask you to drive it around for a day or two. When you come back they will shine an ultraviolet light on the engine. Bingo, anywhere there is a leak will glow under the light. That way you will know for sure where it is comming from, absolutely. This should save you a lot of frustration.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey ISU-ConE,

Did you happen to notice the date of the original posts in the thread??


----------

